# Plugin wird nicht mit gestartet



## JasDA (22. Okt 2010)

Ich habe in meinem Plugin eine Abhängigkeit auf org.eclipse.ui.forms hinzugefügt. Diese wird aber nicht automatisch gestartet, sobald ich das Plugin ausführe. Wenn ich anschließend manuell die Run Configuration ändere wird und es dort unter Plugins auswähle wird es fehlerfrei mit gestartet. 

Aber ich möchte, dass wenn automatisch eine neue Run Configuration erstellt wird das Plugin dort auch schon ausgewählt ist. Hab ich hier irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## Vayu (22. Okt 2010)

das funktioniert nicht automatisch.
wenn du eine neue run config für dein plugin anlegst, musst du einmal auf "Add required plugins" klicken. dann werden die dependencies zur run config hinzugefügt.


----------



## JasDA (22. Okt 2010)

Und wenn ich das ganze über ein Produkt starten will? Das Produkt weiß von der Run Configuration ja so nichts, vermisst das Plugin aber auch weil es nicht mit gestartet wird. Man muss doch irgendwo im Plugin / Produkt angeben können welche Plugins gestartet werden sollen?


----------



## Vayu (22. Okt 2010)

da erstellst du dir über den New-Wizard eine neue Product-Configuration für dein Projekt und trägst dort alles nötige ein.

Auf der Configuration Seite kannst für jedes Betriebssystem angeben, welche plugins mitgeladen werden sollen.


----------



## JasDA (22. Okt 2010)

Ich hab mir eine Run Configuration erstellt mit der alles läuft. Dann erstelle ich mir basierend auf dieser Run Configuration ein neues Produkt. Das stelle ich auf Feature basiert um und genau da passierte der Fehler.

Es reicht scheinbar nicht wenn das Plugin org.eclipse.ui.forms im Plugin dieses Features referenziert wird sondern es muss zusätzlich nochmal explizit auch in dem Feature als Dependency hinzugefügt werden.


----------

